# FWD DET vs. GSX



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Say for example when I get my BB DET in my 96 200SX SE-R and I go out looking for a race I pull up next to stock GSX, who is gonna win? I know that DSM's have a bigger turbo (t28) compared to our (t25) but doesn't the rear differential weigh them down a lot. well any let me know whats up NiCK


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

A stock GSX runs about a 14.9-15.2 in the quarter mile.


----------



## Yellow4g63 (Aug 29, 2002)

*................*

If it's a 1st gen it has a 14B turbo which is bigger than the T25. If it's bone stock you should beable to beat it on the top end. 2G's have a T25 too spool faster not not as much top end at the 14B should be a easy kill for you on the top end.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You lose the hole shot, unless the guy is just a horrible driver. But you should make up the lost ground and win if you're not a horrible driver. I would caution you, there are some eclipses out there that will leave you standing where you started, so pick your races wisely.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Yea you have to watch out for AWD DSMs. Seein as how I own one and know a good bit of people with em (real life and the internet) I can tell you they have a big following. It doesnt take much to make one scream. damn I need to fix mine.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah, i your exactally right roger (forsakenrx7) those cars kick major ass. and if i were you i wouldn't race him in the quarter. Because dude, theres a finish line there and 9 times out of 10, the DSM is gonna get out of the whole first, and is gonna cross the finish line first. First, take him at a red light, i mean, it gives you more of an advantage, NO FINISH LINE. you can show him what your made of in top end, and recieve a little respect from him before you take him to the track!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=43642

well if the race happens like this, ^^ i think you will win!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That was some funny footage! This guy has cams, stutter box and some obvious $$$ dumped into his car, but he was missing one key ingredient " He has never paid his debt to the boost God" .


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hehe....good vid


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

That was hilarious.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

You can look at my sig and I have yet to be beat by a DSM (I know there are fast ones out there but yet to find one)I WAX my friends 96 Talon and he has a front mount,15 PSI,exhaust, and other small crap. Granted it wasn't a GSX. I also went to the track where I lined up against a 1gen Eclipse GSX with small bolt on's and he CREAMED me on the line but as soon as I shifted into 3rd I passed him badly.(and that was full interior with a passenger at 7psi) AWD is awesome for lunching but when you have to put it down to all 4 tires it slows you down a bit. Think about the new WRX, it has 227 hp (crank) but only has like 170-180 to the wheels 

Race him from a roll!!!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

mpg9999 said:


> *A stock GSX runs about a 14.9-15.2 in the quarter mile. *


I forgot to say that I ran a 14.02 (which is 13.82 NHRA corrected) and that was spinning through 1st and 2nd and finally grabbing into 3rd gear. There is a guy here with a 1st gen Eclipse and he gets 1.2 60 ft times!!!! But even with the awesome 60 ft times he still runs like mid 13's.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Right. Stock T25 SR20DET in a Sentra or 200SX will run nearly 14 flat. It'll be much faster than a stock or even slightly modded GSX. The main reason is the weight difference, those GSXs are heavy pigs.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

lol, that vid was great "oh my god, WAS THAT YOUR ENGINE?!"


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

he had something in his mouth at first, sounded reeeeallly gay....I can't help but laugh at his voice every time I watch it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *he had something in his mouth at first, sounded reeeeallly gay....I can't help but laugh at his voice every time I watch it  *


ya youre right, he did sound gay....lol


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Now DSM's can be fast as hell but stock and with simple mods they are not that impresive! They feel so fast because of the turbo lag before the pull. If my NX2K w/ Intake exaust can stay side to side with a GS-T with I/E Boost controller think of what a DET would do!

My question is this. The GS-X's are AWD and the GS-T's are FWD but since the GS-X's are AWD they lose a little more HP to the wheels and weigh more. Now I know the GS-X comes with I think 10 more HP stock then the GST but are there times noticably different in the 1/4??


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The gsx runs low 15's and the gs-t runs mid 15's. This is with good drivers though, I was at the track before and there was a 5-spd gs-t with intake, exhaust, suspension and some other things, I think the fastest he ran was a 16.4 or so. I was running 15.8's all day in my SE, and at the time I only had a wai and short shifter. They aren't all that impressive


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

with a few cheap mods, someone can take a 1G gsx into the low to mid 13's all day. 

Brian


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah, they can get real fast real quick, that's why they're so scary because you just don't know what's hiding under that hood


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

My boy drives a 91 GSX that runs low 11s. His best time was 11.20

He broke 2 tranny. He's on number 3. 

The car look stock but its not. So make sure he is stock. Run him on a rolling start because on the launch he will murder you. IF hes got mods (the correct ones) just forget about it, the race is over. It is very easy to put those cars into 12s and 11s.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

It is very easy to put those cars into 12s and 11's

So putting on a new turbo,injectors,fuel managment,downpipe,boost controller,exhaust,clutch is easy? I would imagine that is what it would take to get into the 11's or 12's.


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

sr20racer -What does your car post on the 1/4 mile??

It might take a little more to put them into 12 and 11s. It might take all the stuff you have on the SR20!!!!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I have only been to the track once this year but I ran a crappy 13.82 with street tires,full interior, pump gas, 7PSI,spinning through 1st and 2nd,and very bad 60 ft times. If I could get a 2 second 60 ft time it should put me at 13.4 (or so) then if I get a boost controller,take out some interior, and slicks I should be in the low 13's/high 12's. All I was saying is: the parts I listed earlier will cost you about $3000 and that is if you can get parts cheap and do things yourself. To me that is a lot of $$$$ to me. I actually like the 1gen Eclipse. (just not when I race them from a launch)


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

~Hey 4play, do you have any pics of your car? It sounds like a badass! 
~I used to want a GSX really bad, only a 97 or new though, all the others are just too ugly. I wanted to have a 12 second sleeper, as "clean" looking as possible.
A Bit Too Much Modification? I cant believe someone has bid on this

~I wish I had an extra 12 G's lying around
I thought it would be cool to put the GSX drive train on a '99 Eclipse convertible. Since you cant get a GSX conv.


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

That must be an H22 motor. My boys is putting one of those motor in his prelude. 

Sorry no picture...The car is down because of tranny problems. 

Boost_boy is working on a stronger tranny for my car. The Sr20 FWD tranny is a total different tranny compair to other nissan tranny. So its a bit harder to play with.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

speaking of honda motors. does anyone know how much hp the h23a can take. the reason i ask is because my friend is building his for turbo and i was just curious. i think he got the turbo through fmax. rebuilt motor with 9:1 cr, metal head gasket, all the goodies....


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Yep, that's the H22 alright, I love the JDM "red" valve cover. Anyway, good luck with the new tranny man, boost boy seems to be a very reputable dude.


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

Yep boost_boy is the man. 

Do you have that motor in your accord....Your best time with that motor was 15.63?

What is the weight on the 93 accored? 
What is the weight on second gen preude?

Tell me a little about that motor please...like horse power and torque..What ever else you might know..thank you


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

*I Wish*

No, Unfortunately I dont have that engine in my accord, if i had the doe i would swap one in though, it is a direct drop-in fit. I have the stock F22A6 that came in the car. They are both 2.2 liter engines and the block's are basically identical but the internal parts of the bottom end are better/lighter/stronger and higher compression. The DOHC VTEC head on those engines is a beast too, I only have SOHC and no VTEC either  My accord weighs about 2800 lbs when I take it to the track but on a daily basis it's more like 3000. 
Stock my F22a6 makes 140hp and 145tq at the flywheel. I wish I had some dyno sheets to post but maybe I will soon. 
The most common H22 to swap in is the JDM ones from 92-96 cause they are OBI and a dime a dozen in japan. they are all over eBay, and are a very good building platform. I have been thinking about buying a 98-99 Integra 4-door and doing an H22 swap. www.Hasport.com is here in Phoenix and make great motor mount and ecu wiring kits for swaps.

Street Imports.com  


H block specs

F block specs


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

HKS20DET said:


> *speaking of honda motors. does anyone know how much hp the h23a can take. the reason i ask is because my friend is building his for turbo and i was just curious. i think he got the turbo through fmax. rebuilt motor with 9:1 cr, metal head gasket, all the goodies.... *


well things all change when you rebuild the internals of the engine, hopefully for the better. But a stock H23 is very strong. With adequate fuel and ignition parts and little tuning, you can safely and reliably get 350-400whp from a H23 with a bolt on turbo kit. I have heard good things about those FMAX kits too. As far as a "built" H22 or H23 I have personally seen dynoed 628whp but that was in a tube frame '89 CRX drag car. They were running an H22 with a turbo that was bigger than Pam's tits!

FMAX TURBOS


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Sorry to break up the honda hijack, but I just wanna say one thing back on subject. It doesnt take hardly any money to make a first gen DSM fast. And the fun thing to do with them is NOT add the "hey look at me I'm fast" stuff. Just dont underestimate an older gst or AWD DSM before you race.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

take it from one who knows. ive seen them murder domestics and imports from every part of the camp! and in atl. they are mainly driven by 16 year old little boys, who have to be home by supper time. so if you want to get a peice, you got to leave the house early!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

ForsakenRX7 said:


> *Sorry to break up the honda hijack, but I just wanna say one thing back on subject. It doesnt take hardly any money to make a first gen DSM fast. And the fun thing to do with them is NOT add the "hey look at me I'm fast" stuff. Just dont underestimate an older gst or AWD DSM before you race. *


How fast is fast? How how much money is hardly any money? Like I said earlier a 1gen around here has a bigger turbo,injectors,fuel management,exhaust,downpipe runs low 13's and that is with 1.2 60 ft times. It is quick but my car with 2.something 60 ft times and a ton lower boost can be right there with the DSM with some better driving skills. I have beaten 1 GSX DSM at thr track,and 2 from a roll. VIVA NISSAN!!!!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

you can spend under 1000 dollars on performance, and be ablt to dip into the low, low low 12's, maybe into the 11.9's now and again. The main performance mods that would affect it the most would probably be the weight reductions, and lighten the wheels. also the stickier the tires, and stronger the clutch, the meaner the beast! But like i said, maybe f$1000 or a little more can get you some very impressive numbers, i got a TD05 off of a 90 DSM sitting in my bedroom floor, and let me tell you, that thing is big!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Well I ran a GSX Ist gen and I beat the guy and I ran a 14.02 and he had intake and that was it. So I doubt if that guy spent and did the things you are saying that he will run high 11's or low 12's. Do you have any factual data that his can be done or are you speculating? I would like to see an example if you have one. Also it isn't how big the turbo is, it is how good the set-up is, I also outran 2 T3/T4 civics the same day I beat that GSX.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

I talked to a guy at the drag strip once who had a base model Eclipse. He was running almost 15 flat, and that got my attention. So I wandered over to him while we were in line and asked him what was up, he told me it was a GS-T that he had debadged to make it look like a base model. I was impressed.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

sr20racer,
Jay Hass ran 12.5 with his 1G with just intake, exhaust and manual boost controller. Nothing else. As with any other car, driving skills mean a lot.
Here's a list of the fastest DSMs:
http://www.dsmtimes.org
100% bone stock 1G DSM will run 15 seconds flat - with a good driver, mid to low 14's with just a K&N filter and MBC at 15 psi, 13's with the mods above + 2.5-3" exhaust + ported stock turbo (= well bellow $1K in mods). (BTW, the fastest DSM running the stock 14B turbo ran 12.022). High 11's are achievable with small or big 16G and 550 cc injectors + S-AFC (which would put one in 2-2.5K in mods), although most people will run in the mid 12's with those mods. High to mid 11's (or faster) with 1.7 60' times on street tires are obtainable with 20G (just $400 more than the 16G), FMIC ($1K), ACT2600 clutch ($400) and 660-720 cc injectors - which represents some 4.5 thousand dollars in total modifications and upgrades.
The strenght of the 90-92.5 1G DSMs is in their nearly bulletproof engines able to support close to 500HP with the 100% stock internals. As a matter of fact, some people ran high 10's on the completely stock short block. Although even low 12's DSMs can be fairly reliable, their weakest link is their AWD trannys (not simply built to withstand 400 lbs+ of torque) that need to be beefed up sonner or later...


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

damn, guess that answered your question!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Here's how a lightly moded 1G AWD DSM (running just K&N filter, 3" exhaust and MBC) did against a Nissan 300ZX Twin Turbo (automatic, bone stock).
http://www.taboospeedshop.com/videos/Taboo_vs_Nissan300ZX.mpg


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

the URL wasnt found on this server, so i didnt' get to see the vid through your hyperlink, however, i did go to your web site and watch it from there, and man what a massacure, and to think, i almost bought a 300zx tt the other day!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

I just fixed the link... Thanks for the props  . I like the way the 300ZX looks, but most of them (especially when moded) have severe traction issues (as I'm sure you know...  ). They can be excellent highway warriors and road course racers, though... Just like the majority of DSMers, I respect every good looking and fast car out there - no matter what the make might be. You guys are more than welcome to stop by at DSMtalk.com to learn or ask any questions about our cars...


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice video (for the DSM) That is the way GSX's take off on me but then I catch up when I shift into third gear. Hmmmm. Makes me think the DSM's around here are weak.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

lol fo sure. The DSM in my town is so weak that i can outrun it with my sentra. In fact its so weak, its sitting in Forsaken RX7 back yard, waiting for our attention, and the head that weve been promising if for a long time now!


----------

